# 40 dx frame fork tank chaingaurd and struts



## BFGforme (Monday at 3:32 PM)

Up for bid is this D seriel number 40? Dx. Includes frame fork chaingaurd tank struts bearing cups, nothing more, nothing less! Frame was painted long ago and I had rest of parts painted couple years ago! It’s an original tank, not repop! Shipping will be actual cost! Bidding shall be in $50 increments! Happy bidding and thanks for looking! Any questions or comments please send pm! Good luck 🍀


----------



## TwinElgins (Monday at 7:29 PM)

200
i can pick up in person w cash


----------



## Thee (Monday at 7:38 PM)

$295


----------



## BFGforme (Monday at 7:42 PM)

TwinElgins said:


> 200
> i can pick up in person w cash



Thanks for the start, no deal


----------



## BFGforme (Monday at 7:43 PM)

Thee said:


> $295



Thanks, no deal


----------

